# why is matte black so striking?



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

is it because it accentuates the lines and curves of a car better, as it is non-reflective and, well, black? Or is it just the novelty of being a new car finish?


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

different and as you said, accentuates the curves better in my opinion


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Agree. I saw a matte black Gallardo in South Ken then other day and WOW!!!


----------



## Andy_P (Feb 4, 2007)

It's the colour I'm going for eventually.
Mine's shiny black and you've got a job to see the side skirts and splitter I've got.
Matt all the way.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

its like a black hole, and absorbs light.

Its the guiness of paint...... or marmite. Love it or hate it 

I like it, looks rough.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

so would you say that a matte black car looks more aggressive than the same car in clearcoat black?


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

heres my favourite exotic car in matt black, and although i love the car and like the matt......i think this guy/girl may have overdone it a bit; with the light colours etc, just my opinion...


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

I would really like to see a GTR in matt silver/grey like this LP640 in Singapore, which was probably the car that inspired the Reventon:


----------



## Mr Lobo (Jul 24, 2008)

On the other forum of NAGTROC they posted this (photoshop)

Matte Black GT-R - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

Looks very nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that's not a photoshop, that's an actual car (in Singapore I think)!!


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

Yup - actual car. Not being driven around too much nowadays as the owner just took delivery of a red Scuderia.

The entire job is a sticker covering the car - total damages were SGD$2,000. Comes off without staining or damaging the paint. Good thing is if you want a new colour - you can change without having to change the reg card. Plus doesnt need to be washed/soaped/shined. A good rinsing is sufficient. No stone chips so the paint stays pristine.

And it does look really good - especially in bright sunlight as the car stands out compared to other shiny paintjobs closeby.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

jeebus, I was quoted the equiv of SGD$6,000 to wrap my car  Plus told it would take a few months.

Another benefit of wrapping is in adding body kit parts. You can fill in the seams with Bondo and then wrap it, making it appear as one molded panel, rather than fiberglass parts bolted to steel


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Could someone photoshop a R32 GT-R in matte black?

That R35 looks stunning by the way!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I bought another Tamiya 1/24 R32 model (I think I've bought about a million, swapping parts and so forth) just to paint body shell in matte black and get an idea of what it'll look like.

The Tamiya R35 1/24 model I just got was sprayed in matte black as well. I don't think I'll be able to complete that kit for a LONG time though - my real car is about to be finished and my time will be spent on that.


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Mr Lobo said:


> On the other forum of NAGTROC they posted this (photoshop)
> 
> Matte Black GT-R - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club
> 
> Looks very nice.:thumbsup:


FARK! Im in LOVE! Totally sold on those pics! the GTR is nice no doubt, but that matt black is just stunning!! By reading the thread it isnt photoshopped but the finish was acheived by wrapping!!! 

Matte Black GT-R - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

First time ive heard or seen such a thing! But Im guessing its not as durable as paint, but if u cud get a paint to match its exact finish/texture etc... my gosh!!! Again, wata impact the color has, more than any usual gloss finish IMO, matt black is the only way to go for the new GTR!!!! It just makes the lines so much more appealing and goes together so well


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

that really brings out the cars defining features, what a finish! wouldn't mind doing that myself but i'm sure many of us would....but who cares, might lose a bit of exclusivity, but everyone still loves black cars and they are very popular


----------

